# Swiss road toll for over 3.5t



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have read that the road toll for over 3.5t motorhomes is charged daily. 
I was wondering if you only pay for the days that you are on the road with your motorhome or for the duration of time that you are in Switzerland. 

I will be towing a trailer and a Smart and will be using this for everyday running . 

At the border do you have to pay for the Motorhome, then another for the trailer and another for the car. 

I have in the past paid for the trailer and then transfered it onto the car . Obviously the trailer has no winscreen for sticking the tag on . I have also said I would not be using the car to save on the toll.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi asgard we stopped at the border in basel and paid about 30sf for i think 7days, you fill them in yourself when you go on the mways. 

They give you a form and you just fill in the days as you need to, can't remember how long the form is valid for sorry. If they stop you and you haven't filled in the form for that day, you get fined

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*switzerland toll*

Hi - same principal as for coaches on this - so here goes

Vehicles UNDER 3500kg stop at the border and are issued with a winscreen toll sticker costing 40SFR or 30 Euro. End of story.

For buses, lorries, large campers etc you will be directed to a parking area and then you need to go in to the toll booth.

You can do one of a number of things.

1) Purchase a toll pass for one day only
2) Purchase a toll valid for one month.
3) Purchase a toll valid for 10 single days. In this case, you simply write the date in one of the ten boxes provided.

The most recent info I have regarding prices is as follows.

For a camper over 3500kg, the price is SFR 3.25 per day, SFR 58.50 per month, SFR 650.00 per year or SFR 32.50 for 10 single days
Please take your log book into the toll booth with you - this will avoid any confusion with weights etc.

The 10 single day option in my preference as you only need one or two in front of you at the booth and you can be delayed a hour or so. By having the form with 10 trips, you fill in the date, show it to the border staff and you are away!

Here is a scanned copy so you can see it (hopefully)


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance. My motorhome has a Mass Vehicle Weight in Running Order of 3000 kg but a Maximum Technically Permissible Laden Mass of 3700 kg - what weight do I refer when deciding what the weight of my motorhome is when deciding motorway charges?

Keith


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:!: For Arronsdad--it is the maxiximum legal weight the vehicle is rated at on the van builders vin plate. Hence 3700kgs is the weight for which to pay.to pay. Do not try to be clever with the authorities as they will ask to see your original V5 which MUST be caried.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Asgard,

Can I IM with a question regarding the 747 or shall I post

Regards
Hugh


----------

